# New to beekeeping :)



## Lorahv (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi there 

My name is Lo and I'm brand new to bee keeping. I took a "101" class from a local bee keeper last month, bought my hives, and am now anxiously anticipating getting our bees in the spring. I'm hoping to learn a lot as I've only read books and taken the one class.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome to beekeeping


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome from the Florida Panhandle. This site is a good source for info. Bees are an adventure, have fun.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll find lots of great info here. Don't be afraid to ask questions and enjoy!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Lo!


----------

